# We dont join the armed forces because



## iMav (Jan 27, 2008)

1 of the topics thats often discussed is why doesnt the new gen india join the armed forces; thought of asking u guys about it


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't care. To each his/her own. Those who want to go, go, not me.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 27, 2008)

Your options are none amongst what I'd choose, like domestic issues/physical restrictions and other things which actually are on the paper.

You got to think at a normal level than an abnormal one. Its a vital requirement y'know?


----------



## iMav (Jan 27, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> You got to think at a normal level than an abnormal one. Its a vital requirement y'know?


 the second option refers to the social problem mostly money ... i mean not every family son can join the army and the family cant live on a medal or the accolades given by the neighbours


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> the second option refers to the social problem mostly money ... i mean not every family son can join the army and the family cant live on a medal or the accolades given by the neighbours


That stresses my second sentence. Speak clearly. First off, your family themselves won't wanna lose you. Unless ...


----------



## RCuber (Jan 27, 2008)

well for me .. I was not educated well enough about patriotism when I was a kid. When I realised it was too late . One more factor would be parents discouraging, many wont imagine their son/daughter to be in the line of fire.


----------



## iMav (Jan 27, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Speak clearly.





QwertyManiac said:


> First off, your family themselves won't wanna lose you. Unless ...


 agreed


----------



## satyamy (Jan 27, 2008)

well i tried a lot to join, but was unable
they didnt passed me


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 27, 2008)

m flat foot.. failed in physical


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 27, 2008)

too many restrictions for my liking+they were asking me to fill up a bond worth lacs. just to ensure that I don't run away after completing the course.lol.
The most important reason was that they can post you anywhere in this fugging large country and you may not see your dear ones for months and years.They gotta do something about it.


----------



## The Outsider (Jan 27, 2008)

i failed the physical, nobody likes fat people


----------



## kalpik (Jan 27, 2008)

I just dont care.. (Not about the armed forces, i respect them. But just dont care about the country..)


----------



## napster007 (Jan 27, 2008)

well i'm going to join the nda.......going to give the exam in august. i'm going to get thru no matter what. 

it was was dream to fly high and fly fast since i was a child....i'm going to get there.


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 27, 2008)

I am an IT Professional. I won't join Armed forces ever, i love my profession


----------



## utsav (Jan 27, 2008)

napster007 said:


> well i'm going to join the nda.......going to give the exam in august. i'm going to get thru no matter what.
> 
> it was was dream to fly high and fly fast since i was a child....i'm going to get there.



nda is a very easy exam and u can surely get through if ur maths and gk is gud


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2008)

I would hav loved to join Armed Forces but then some incidents(personal) happened that changed my view drastically.


----------



## Cyclone (Jan 27, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> i failed the physical, nobody likes fat people


 
Rofl! You wont be fat for too long once you get in, trust me! My pals have shed blubber like a whale on a diet ever since signing up  


I'm a friggin' third-generation military brat, with ancestors right from me dad and his brothers all the way up, and I've been flat hooked by the Navy since I first set my eyes on a warship (must've been a couple of days old  ). Grandparents hoped I'd opt for the Army, but trust me, life in no other Service comes close - you civvies have to see it to believe it. Transfers in places other people pay Thomas Cook and Club Mahindra through their noses to reach, friggin' awesome jobs (okay, maybe i'm a fanboy, but I love sailing), sports tourneys all year around in every goshdarned game you can imagine (!), five day weeks, annual cruises to distant lands (did I hear Singapore???), and best of all - all those big huge ubermassive weapons you get to chuck at random things!!! Its a life-long holiday, people!!!  If, ofcourse, you're into that kind of thing, and I guess I really am. Hmm. Maybe I shouldn't be writing this article, its too one sided. Anyway, I cleared NDA, but then I got an NIT in aieee counselling, so I decided, what the hell - might as well give _this _four-year holiday a try, and see what its all about. I'm still keen on joining once I pass out, but I'm keeping my options open. I'll let y'all know in two years


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 27, 2008)

i'd have loved to join air force or be a tank operator  but i'm happy with what i m doing  .also i want an aston martin


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have read in the newspapapers that the Government is planning to introduce an act which will make military service compulsory for every Indian citizen. This will be done through the introduction of military education at school or college level. Also even if you are not joining the army, you are liable to go to the battlefield in case of shortage.

Also this model is followed in many first world countries.


----------



## ancientrites (Jan 28, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> I have read in the newspapapers that the Government is planning to introduce an act which will make military service compulsory for every Indian citizen. This will be done through the introduction of military education at school or college level. Also even if you are not joining the army, you are liable to go to the battlefield in case of shortage.
> 
> Also this model is followed in many first world countries.



thank goodness i come to india once in a year muhahahah.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 1, 2008)

Problem like most people. Bad physique


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

not healthy enough,cant run;weighing over 105kgs  other than that I am
"Sarvatmana Taiyyar"  for fighting for our nation 

personally I want those dirty politicians to be placed on border esp that lalloo and arjan singh  and 
... M$FT employees in India.


----------



## iMav (Feb 1, 2008)

y not just make pakistan use linux im sure they will pull their hair out trying to make a bomb launch - 

please download and install required packages


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

^eating teeth eh?


----------



## moshel (Feb 1, 2008)

me not joined army cos..

1. Family problems..i cant stay away from my family for long due to a family reason (even didnt go for MBA as i wud have to go outside the city)
2. m not really the "fighter type".

btw the poll options are too few to select from!


----------



## supernova (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah.. the options are too few..

I didn't join b'cos my NDA exam was clashin with IIT Jee way back in 2000...
rest is history now..


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 4, 2008)

Same physical issue here: knock knee this time

Infact in a 15mt eng exam for IAF, I had completed  the test in like 2-3 mts. I was the topper in all tests till physical

Well I did join NCC and also had  a15 day army attachment camp where we were deployed with 2nd Madras light infantry for 15 days, that was in 2001

Those were the best 15 days in my life.(I even got my first GF after that)

The CO there said that they have our names and addresses and if required they can activate us, give us like 3 months training and put us on active duty in case of the Parliament feeling the need. Though I am not sure about myself 
considering my knock knee.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 4, 2008)

The Army men dont get the due respect and honour, those are reserved for our poooliitiicciiannsss.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^exactly!


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 7, 2008)

I failed the physical too ...


----------



## max_demon (Feb 7, 2008)

Coz i m more intrested in Tech , Computers and all . when i have a nice career option so why go to arm forces?


----------



## napster007 (Feb 7, 2008)

damn man......are all the ppl failing physical?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 7, 2008)

i'm not gng to the armed forces, coz 30 yrs later, when i superannuate, i don't wanna be looking for a job


----------



## eagle_y2j (Feb 19, 2008)

nothing to vote for me ............. coz i m here in this world to serve in Indian Army ......
preparing for CDS exam to get inside IMA Dehradoon ....


----------



## eminemence (Feb 20, 2008)

Wanted to go to the IAF.
Cleared the NDA written test,but failed the PBT/ABT, whatever its called.
In our batch only one guy was selected for IAF. In the medical they even diagnosed a heart problem for a guy and failed him.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 11, 2008)

I did not join the armed forces because I don't see any future for me. Neither is there an incentive strong enough. I tend to be practical, which is why a false sense of nationalism that we Indians term 'patriotism' doesn't work for me. I realised ages back that I'd serve my nation better if I help Indians get a better life than joining the army which will never let my skills develop. India doesn't have a top notch military force and joining the army as a cadet isn't going to help any more in this age of strategic nuclear technology and highly specialised military forces - two fields where India hardly stands out.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I tend to be practical, which is why a false sense of nationalism that we Indians term 'patriotism' doesn't work for me.


well,ur post makes lot of sense,but the PHD belt is so desh-premi that they cannot digest anyone who dont want to be a jawan by choice.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 11, 2008)

PHD belt?

i hope it is not something offensive dude or you are in trouble!


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 11, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> PHD belt?
> 
> i hope it is not something offensive dude or you are in trouble!


Punjab-Haryana-Delhi belt. I am not sure, but I think it is, especially as the reference to a geographic 'belt'.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^Yes,it is


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 11, 2008)

People don't want to join the army today, not because they are scared, materialistic or un-patriotic. Rather it is because they are well aware that Indian military personell are underpaid, overworked and treated like dogs, usually in the Army. The equipments are sub-standard, as is exemplified by the AK-47s and 56s of Indian commandoes compared to Dragunov snipers and AK-60s of LTTEs and ULFA. Another example - the Indian Air Force lost more of its pilots in peacetime accidents than a First World air force does in wartime. Thanks to mass media and intenet, today we realise that "Be an armyman - be a winner" advertisements ignore what is met by the eye.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 12, 2008)

I was an Under Officer in NCC Army in my college.. had dreams of joining army but a major surgery applied sudden brakes on my life and turned it 180 degrees 




_


----------



## teknoPhobia (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't meet physical requirements


----------



## mobilogist (Apr 1, 2008)

i tried twice to get into nda, but i haven't qualified both the times. but i will join the army now (if possible) in technical core.


----------



## techx (Apr 29, 2008)

when u  join the armed forces  will be half dead dring the tuf training period and die a painful death after training by the hands of some one who have gone nuts for some reasons.

Truely speaking not a single one will join army i they saw the real training process involved. I saw it from my childhood days because i got admission to a prestigious school running inside a real army training head quarters. If u see The punishment they give , it will chill u upto ur spine. I saw it in real. And I decided it is not gonna be my source of bread


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 1, 2008)

techx said:


> when u  join the armed forces  will be half dead dring the tuf training period and die a painful death after training by the hands of some one who have gone nuts for some reasons.
> 
> Truely speaking not a single one will join army i they saw the real training process involved. I saw it from my childhood days because i got admission to a prestigious school running inside a real army training head quarters. If u see The punishment they give , it will chill u upto ur spine. I saw it in real. And I decided it is not gonna be my source of bread



and plz stop saying I am from a prestigious school inside army headquaters this doesn't make any sense and one more thing Army is not for chickens who are scared of punishments as they do have a habbit of making mistakes .



Aberforth said:


> I did not join the armed forces because I don't see any future for me. Neither is there an incentive strong enough. I tend to be practical, which is why a false sense of nationalism that we Indians term 'patriotism' doesn't work for me. I realised ages back that I'd serve my nation better if I help Indians get a better life than joining the army which will never let my skills develop. India doesn't have a top notch military force and joining the army as a cadet isn't going to help any more in this age of strategic nuclear technology and highly specialised military forces - two fields where India hardly stands out.



nothing to comment about your understanding of  "Patriotism" but dude plz refresh ur current affairs as in this nuclear and specialised military force world our army is too an hard nut to crack


----------

